# Troy Murphy-DNP-CP????



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

What happened, I was looking at the box score last night and noticed he didn't even get in and it said it was the coaches decison. Didn't he put up a double-double last year?? Whats the deal here?


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

He has a foot injury.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And will be out for at least a few more games. Besides putting up a double double last year, without Jamison I thought his rebounding and points would go up.

-Petey


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Obviously a typo. SHould be 'DNP - Foot Injury'.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

Anyone have any idea when he is due back?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

A week or 2


----------

